

Sites That Will Matter in 2010 (including Postabon and Justin.tv) - smanek
http://www.pcworld.com/article/185146-2/10_sites_and_services_that_will_matter_in_2010.html

======
alexro
As much as he was off in 2009, he will be off in 2010 with the predictions. In
particular, having trouble getting Twitter seriously, I struggle to grasp in
what ways Yammer is useful outside of few setups, It doesn't apply to public
audience at all, and even within the business it doesn't make sense to be
constantly beeping about your work.

Another: "This year, look for Bing to make a serious run at Google in Web
search" - is like saying IE will have a great time. It'd make sense to link
them together though.

------
loganfrederick
_These comments don't reflect how I feel about the quality of the apps/sites,
just the likelihood of them making an impact in 2010._

Ones I agree with: -Justin.TV -Bing -Android Market

Ones I doubt: -Yammer -WikiTravel -Postabon -Fancast Xfinity TV -Grooveshark

Ones In-Between: -Clicker -Google Voice

------
smanek
At least we both beat out Google Wave (but Voice made the list) ;-)

